# Simple steak seasoning



## cabin fever

I saw this on an episode of Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives while browsing YouTube. It's from a place named Cattlemen's Steak House. The seasoning only consists of salt, black pepper, granulated garlic, onion salt and seasoning salt. Everything seems to be in equal amounts. Just thought I'd share this for my fellow steak lovers out there.


----------



## nwdave

Thanks for the link.  I gotta get out more, didn't realize DDD was on youtube.  Lot's of great information hiding in that program.


----------



## SmokinAl

Yea for a great cut of meat like a ribeye, less is better IMHO.


----------



## irishfan

For quality steaks less is always better. You don't want to overpower the natural flavor of the meat.


----------



## alelover

Simple is best for a good steak. I only use S&P, onion and garlic powder and a wee bit of worsty. You don't want to cover the flavor of good beef with a bunch of junk.


----------



## Bearcarver

My favorite seasoning for my Ribeyes is the following:

That's it,

Bear

PS: Sometimes I put a little Teriyaki marinade on them for about 2 hours, before putting them on the grill, but that's it.


----------



## rdknb

I like to get porterhouses when they go on sale and my favorite seasoning is s&p, maybe a little garlic, I agree less is more on a good steak


----------



## tyotrain

cool vid.. Thanks for the link


----------



## cabin fever

I finally got around to making up a small batch of this seasoning last night using half a tsp of each ingredient. The only changes I made were using onion powder over onion salt and regular garlic powder in place of granulated. I just thought using 3 different salts would be a little too much. Anyway, I thought it was pretty tasty and I'm glad I left out the onion salt. It's funny because I'm not a fan of seasoning salt at all and I didn't think I had any until I reached far back into the spice cabinet and pulled out a brand new 1 pound shaker bottle that's been there for lord knows how long.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I might just keep the stuff around just to make this steak rub. BTW, I think this stuff would be killer on brisket.


----------

